# Hicking pack recomendation??



## THWACKG5 (Feb 5, 2010)

I am looking to buy a new back pack for weekend hicking/fishing trips into remote areas.. 

Obviously one thats confortable on long hikes, but will be able to hold everything needed for a weekend long trip. 

Ive been looking at Kelty but wanted some of ya'lls opinions...brand/exterior frame as opposed to interior frame/ ext...??

Thanks


----------



## whitetaco02 (Feb 5, 2010)

Check out the Badlands packs!


----------



## Alaska (Feb 5, 2010)

Have carried a Kelty internal frame for miles in GA and Alaska and I have always been pleased with its performance.So much that I own 2 !!


----------



## rockwalker (Feb 7, 2010)

I have an Eberlestock and love it. Not sure of your budget but I can honestly say after buying a new pack every 4-5 years since I was about 15 I finally decided on an eberlestock and have been very pleased. It has been used for everything from Treking all over Ossabaw Island to ONF hauling duck hunting gear. I got the Gun slinger II with the rifle scabbard and it could very easily tote a fishing pole as well. Nice pack and they stand behind their products as well. Good luck and do your homework and you may never have to buy another pack.


----------



## scout8140 (Feb 13, 2010)

Look at Kifaru international packs.  They sell all kinds of packs (hunting, tactical etc...) and they are second to none.  They are pricey but you wont find anything better and they make the packs to your dimensions if you send them your measurements.


----------



## Sic 'Em (Feb 13, 2010)

It would pay you in dividends to go to REI and let them put weights in a few for you to wear around in the store for a while to try out.  That's one thing they're really great about.  You can adjust them and walk around a bit to see how they feel.

I haven't bought a pack in a long time, but I have a Lowe Alpine that's about 4300ci and I highly doubt I'll ever replace it.

Oh, and I second the comment on the Gregory!


----------



## VisionCasting (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a Gregory Shasta 5000cu in.  I've used it through all kinds of scenarios:  With 80+ lbs load for 2 weeks through the rain forests and up mountains in Costa Rica, all across Europe and the US as 'luggage'.   It's been to MX, Bolivia, Honduras, Italy, Greece, Spain, France, Belgium, about 2 dozen states with me.  

Not only does it show little wear, but it is amazingly comfortable.  I think I paid around $250 for it at REI.  Worth EVERY penny to me.  I wouldn't trade it for any other pack.


----------



## bushidobam (Feb 19, 2010)

Sic 'Em said:


> It would pay you in dividends to go to REI and let them put weights in a few for you to wear around in the store for a while to try out.  That's one thing they're really great about.  You can adjust them and walk around a bit to see how they feel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sic 'Em (Feb 19, 2010)

bushidobam said:


> one simply can't beat the rei membership. 15% (or is it 20%?) of the money you spent last year goes back to you.



10%



> as a member, you'll get back a percentage of the money you spend at rei-every year! Rei's goal is to return an annual refund of up to 10% to our members. In 2008, rei returned 10% of the dollar amount of members' eligible* purchases. For example, a member who purchased $500 in eligible merchandise in 2008 received a refund of $50 (10% of $500**). Since 1938, rei has never failed to return a dividend to its members.
> 
> *purchases not eligible: Sale/clearance items (prices ending in $._9 or $._3), gift cards, certificates, services, fees, travel and rei outdoor school classes and outings.


----------



## NGxplr22 (Feb 21, 2010)

Kelty packs are a good starting point as they are priced competively and are built to last. They are usually not as light as other packs in the same size and may not feature the newest "wonder features", but everyone I've had has been bulletproof.
I also like (for an internal frame pack)Deuter (my current daypack is a SpeedLite), Osprey, Gregory, GoLite and some of the REI brand packs.

My only experience with external frames has been the Kelty Tioga and my first pack BP (don't have a clue of the maker). I liked the versatility, especially when carrying fishing supplies in the backcountry, but they were nowhere as comfortable as the internal frames I've used.

I was a BPing gear addict for several years while I decided what worked best for me and learned quickly that you can't tell a thing about a pack until it's on your back with a load.

For that reason alone it's worth driving to Atlanta and spending some time in REI. You will never find the lowest price at REI, but their return policy is unmatched-buy something and if you are not happy with it then return it. I'm not talking about within thirty days or ninety days, if you buy something and a couple of years later it's not working for you then you can return it.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Feb 22, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> i thru hiked the AT back in 1992 with a Gregory Internal frame pack that I still use today for back country hike in trout fishing trips.



Thats quite a recommendation...and accomplishment. 

I have north face internal frame that is holding up remarkably well...for remote trips, trying to find trout streams, you may find yourself getting off of the beaten path, and thats really where an internal frame is going to benefit you, its a little easier to navigate over and under deadfall, and through laurel thickets....key is going to be adjusting the pack for proper fit...go ahead and take the time to "Load Test" and make adjustments before your adventure...


----------



## THWACKG5 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the input!


----------



## hillbilly waterfowler (Aug 16, 2010)

Back in the late 90s I used a Dana Design Bridger.  It was a great pack and they were a great company until they outsourced to Mexico in the mid 2000s.  Around 2002 I went to an ArcTeryx Bora 95 and haven't looked back.  I tried out several others before settling on the ArcTeryx and in my opinion it is the best pack out there.  The Bora Series comes in several size ranges, but they do not come in camo.  I got my mom to make me a spandex camo cover for mine and I use it for hunting/backpacking/fishing in the N. GA mountains.  But they are a bit pricey.  Think I paid in the neighborhood of $400+ in 2002


----------

